# IBS Is Killing Me, Need Some Advice



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I want to begin by thanking all of you for your support.I truely appreciate you advice, and while it may seem I do not listen, I really do.The main problem is, IBS is killing me.It is always on my mind, and it is ruining, making my life despite all the great people in it, miserable.I am in school. For years I have been going to the gym, with the hope of having a nice, strong, looking body.It is absolelty so frustrating, crippling, and demoralizing to see IBS ruin, curse my body.The times I do not have bloating are nice, but tainted.When I am not bloated, I get a glimpse at how my body should be, how it should look, how it would look for anybody else if IBS was not my problem.I care about my body. I go to the gym four times a week for 90 minutes. I have been working out for years. I have made some progress, however much of it is hidden, deceived by IBS.You see, I am not fat, I am the perfect height to weight at 170.I am also not weak, I have nice definiton in my muscles.However, due to IBS, all is for none.I have big, bloated stomach. This makes my body look so out of shape, and being bloated kills any defintion I have in my body.This is killing me.It would be the equivilant of working so hard to accomplish something, say a master thesis, only to have someone steal your computer, or have the computer crash.That is what it feels like, and it is ruining me.I care about my body. I want to look and feel right.I also feel it is so unfair, cruel, that this happens to me.Why on Earth did this have to happen to me?What did I do to deserve this?Do you know how unfair it is, to work so hard at the gym, and yet, know that because and so long as IBS is present, I will NEVER HAVE anything to show for it?I feel like screaming, tearing down a wall, getting every doctor I have know disbarred.Why must I suffer for the rest of my life?Why must I be made fun for having a fat stomach and wimpy arms, when in fact I really am lean and strong?Guys, I need some help.I need to either get some tips on how my physique can look strong, presentable, and not ruined with IBS, or I need some new mentality so that even if my body is being cursed by IBS, it will not ruin my life.You do not understand.Tonight, and many nights, I tried to hang out with my friends.Yet the entire time, IBS was on my mind.I tried to relax, even having a few drinks, just a few, to be a part of the crowd.Maybe, I thought, this will help me relax, which can help IBS, and help my body.Nope. I almost cried. My night was almost overtaken by this.Sadly, this happens all the time.I can not express how agonzing it is to not be able to walk straight because I am bloated.To not be able to wrestle with your friends, because the IBS has made me so bloated, I have no balance or strength.Very few times in the course of the week will I be at ease.I am constantly mointoring myself, I work so hard for my body, I worked so hard to be strong, and I hate that I am being punished, what did I do to deserve such a curse?Why must I for the rest of my life have to look fat and out of shape, why must I not be able to relax, wrestle, and play sports, why must I avoid foods, dairy, and continue to suffer from this?I dream of the day when my body will be liberated, no longer enslaved, or the day I will be able to go, have a great time every day, and will not be cognizant or care about having a bloated stomach, or, best, both.I am asking for help; because I hate, I despise, having what should be a fun night out, ruined by IBS again.Now, you have read my many posts. The purpose of this was for me to express my current state of mind, and why I am so bothered from bloating.I want to know what I can do to get help.Is hypnotherapy or cognitive therapy going to help me?I saw a therapist for four years, during which I had bloating.This was not cognitive therapy, while my thereapist was good, I trust and like him, the therapy was mostly me venting, talking, as I do on this board.Even so, this is why I am skeptical of therapy.In case you did not see, I admit, I am stubborn, thick headed, and bullheaded.I have a hard time listening, I learn most from experience.When I was really young, I was told not to stick my hand in the bee hole.I said why, I was told if I did, I would get stung and it would hurt.I was curious, I didn't believe I should be denied to stick my hand in the hole, so I went ahead and did it.I was chased and stung.That is me.It is a downfall.I bring this up so that, before I try out any treatment like cognitive therapy or hyonotherapy, I want to know if for someone not only with my bloating and balance problem, but also my thick, stubborn, brain, if anything will be get through to me and help.I just can not stand living with IBS, sometimes I wish it was cancer, so it could be better treated or I could have a better excuse.I really can not bear this bothering me to this degree. To me, IBS is worse than cancer or terminal problems. Thanks.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

It is important for you to realise that we do understand and empathise. NONE of us deserved this, but we, of all people, have an idea of what you are going through.I go to the gym every day of the week. It is one of the things that helps my self-esteem when otherwise I would feel like a leper.I work in a psychiatric setting. I have been thinking abouot your problem since you started posting about it and my advice was to get you to try to find out what effect your meds have on the bloating and I have been meaning to talk to someone about it when I got the opportunity. Apparently you didn't have bloating previously. I'll try to approach a doctor about it, but it's the weekend at present.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep Volatile, we ALL hate it. We ALL think why us? and we all think it's totally unfair! But if I have learnt anything about IBS it's that all that negative thinking just makes things worse. It affects the IBS and then of course you get symptoms and you live in total misery. Don't get me wrong, I still have times where I battle with all this but in general I try hard not to and that's what you need to do. Sadly you do have it, it's not going to miraculously go away and while you will have good patches and bad patches it is something you will continue to battle with. Having a bloated belly is not fun. It hurts, it's not exactly attractive but a lot of us get it. Heck, even non IBS'ers suffer from bloating from time to time. I too walk around some days looking 5 months pregnant with skinny arms and legs. Even on the days I'm not horribly bloated I still have a little pot belly cause I'm always a little bit bloated.The hypnosis can still help even if you are stubborn (believe me, I too am stubborn). It will still sink in as it's your conscious mind that is stubborn and the hypnosis changes the thinking of the unconscious mind. Just relax while listening and give it a go. It's worth a try. I don't know if it will stop you being bloated but it might help you cope with it. I too was young with IBS. It's very hard being young but just know that acceptance does come with time and with age. Hang in there, I'm sure one day you will find something that helps a little. And in the meantime we are all here understanding and suffering right along with you. Just know that you are not the only person in the world dealing with all the c####p of IBS


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

It is a case of putting it into prospective, its not going to kill us, i think myself lucky its not something worse than ibs..


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd have to go along with Jools - come on Volatile, really, without sounding preachy (which I probably do), thank the lord you haven't got cancer, dying of AIDS, starving in Africa. It is too easy to get things out of all proportion (I know, I frequently do), relish the good days (which I'm sure you have) and get on with the not so good.Take careSue


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I definitely think cognitive behavioral therapy would be of great service to you.Your mind seems to be completely wrapped up into your bloating/IBS. You seem to be more concerned with your bloating than your bowels. See Volatile, I would trade problems with you in an instant. I would love to just be worried about bloating! You don't have it as bad as a LOT of the people on this board. Some of us can't leave the house because we've gone to the bathroom so many times we don't know if we'll make it to the store and back.Seriously man, stop looking from the outside in, and start looking from the inside out... Once you are capable of doing that, you'll start to appreciate life much more, and stop cursing the world thinking "why me?". You have it SO MUCH better than so many people... not just on here, but around the world. You have much more to live for than to be consumed with bloating... Think about it... look at how that sounds. You aren't living your life because you're bloated. If you can begin to understand how selfish that sounds, and how unrealistic, you might decide to change.I'm not discounting your bloating.. All I'm saying is that, it really is not that big of a deal.. Not to anyone else in the world... If I see someone who's bloated, I don't care. More often than not how in the hell would I know someone was bloated? Volatile, life could be much worse, and you're blessed to have bloating be your primary "problem". EVERYONE IN THIS WORLD SUFFERS AT ONE POINT IN THEIR LIFE, IF NOT THEIR ENTIRE LIFE. When you realize that, and think about how much WORSE it could be, you're mindset will change.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

my sisters best friend is dying of lung cancer, the cant operate and she has not got very long at all,shes 41 and has 3 kids who will be left without a mum, that is something to worry about


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes and our wonderful best man Charlie is 44 with 2 little nippers of 4 and 2 has terminal cancer of the pancreas with secondaries of the liver, has been given only months to live, is such a bloody joy to be with (despite looking like the grim reaper bless him) and what the hell has he done, any more than Joolie's friend? C'mon, get a grip!!Sue


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I understand, and can appreciate this.However, it is impossible for to cope.I care so much about my body.It is so frustrating and agonzing to know if I did not have this IBS, I would look as strong and lean as anybody.As I write this post, I am hunched over, because my stomach is so bloated it is hurting my balance; many times I feel like just laying on my bed in a large sweatshirt so I do not see the wreckage.Here is something else that happened last night.For a couple minutes when I was out, I met up with somebody. I had such a good conversation, my mind, for a few minutes, totally forget or lost awareness of my bloating.Then, when we departed, my mind went back to anger, frustraion, with the bloating I have.I mean, you know how much I want to scream and cry when people say I do not look like I go to the gym? Why? Not only do I go, but when IBS is not bothering me, I look so good.I feel like Beauty and the Beast, I am the Beast with a curse.This is way out, but, is there any drug or steroid I can take to neutriize IBS and it's crippling affect on my body.I do not believe in cheating, but since IBS is cheating me out of the body I really have, deserve, I can justify taking a substance to even the score.I would like to think therapy would work, but look and read what I say.This bloating is at the forefront of my mind, everyday.It consumes me, I do not have the power to forget or lose awareness of being bloated, as far I am concerned, it is cancer.When I see my friends, and their strong bodies, it is hard for me to accept what I got.It's just not fair.You can say all want, or a therapist can, but how is somebody going to be able to chage the way I think.Can cognitive therapy or hypnotherapy really work someone as stern headed as me?I am going out tonight, I just hope IBS does not ruin it.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

As far as medication goes, I have stopped.I will not take any medication that will worsen, even by chance, this.I called my doctor and asked for Miralax. I hope this stops the bloating, and if not, maybe a steroid or supplement is out there, which can counter the bloating.Yes, IBS is ruining my fun.It is a lot of cosmetics, but it also affects my body in terms of being physically able.When I am bloated, I can not stand up straight, I can't even suck in my stomach.I can't have much flexibility or mobility, which means when I am asked to play sports, r even just horseplay, I am awful, because it is so hard to wrestle of play fight when you have a bloated stomach.Now for those of you who are bloated, do you understand or have you had these problems in terms of mobility?If you have, how did you manage or not let them interfere.I just want to have fun, I do not want it where I can not go play sports or where I can not wreste or play fight with my friends because my bloated stomach creates to big an obstacle to do that.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

volatile I played soccer for twenty years with severe IBS and was on my way going professional until I injured my knee and that stoppped me from ever playing again. Mainly out of shear will power and love for soccer that I played even with the IBS.You should read this very carefully a couple of times.http://www.ibs.med.ucla.edu/Articles/Patie...eSp97Living.htmAgain your asking the same questions you should be asking and working with your doctor to alleviate your symptoms.Start writing a diary of foods and emotions for two weeks and then take that to the doctor with you.Then take the questions we provided to you.We have all suffered here from IBS and as mentioned some people are in extremely bad shape.Your not alone and IBS won't kill you.Your in the situation of letting IBS RULE your life and your thoughts and when that happens you will suffer more emotional and physical symptoms. Life in general is NOT fair and living with IBS is not easy and requires some different thinking and life style changes."I had such a good conversation, my mind, for a few minutes, totally forget or lost awareness of my bloating."







That should even give you a clue."Then, when we departed, my mind went back to anger, frustraion, with the bloating I have."Anger and frustration are contributing greatly to your problems. Physical anger and frustration cause your gut to knot up.That simple.Work with your doctor in person and find a cbt therapist that works with IBS.Focus more on enjoying things in life you like and less time focusing on IBS and letting it get the best of you.Read this thread also very carefully.Changing your thoughts in IBShttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/431...010361#91010361


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Eric. Thanks for your story.I don't know how, and I wish had, the power to do as you did.I don't know how could do it, I really don't, I want to be a strong, muscular looking physique, I wish there was a way I could do this with IBS too.I mean, it sounds like maybe since you played soccer there is a chance. I don't know, but what shocks me is how you and others feel me focsing so much on IBS is making it worse.I don't want to be contempt to have a fat gut and wimpy arms, I want my hard work in the gym to be rewarded, and everytime it is not, which is all the time, it is agonizing.As for the doctor. I have called up my doctor five times in the last two weeks.He has not returned my call.I asked for an appointment, he has none until the middle of December.Further, at the last appointment, he told me not to make an appointment until I go to therapy or stress relief classes.At the same time, he asked me if I was constipated or had gas, I did not know the answers, and it was based on this he thought stress was my problem.Now, seeing as how constiaption and gas are issues, I have been trying to speak with him to see if this changes his thoughts on me.I think in order for me to get the best treatment, he should know I get constipated, I do not get a full release, or when I have a full release, I feel relief from bloating.Cognitive Behavioral Therapist, I wonder if for someone in my stubborn mentailty if they really could help. You understand how mind is.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Vol just throw in the towel, give up, be a damn failure, get a grip man!!!


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Vol,Get Michael's cd's!!!Quit spending all day on here asking repetitive questions and get out and do stuff. We all have bad days and none of us want the IBS, but life goes on. Go work out and get your mind off of your stomach. Until you change your mind, you will not feel better.Might I suggest the following book;Feelign Good - The New Mood Therapy by David BurnsAnd go to http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Now you have an obsession with hypnotherapy. You have asked at least 4 times (that I counted in this thread) if people think you are a candidate for hypnotherapy and EVERYBODY IS SAYING YES, but you have convinced yourself that it isn't a quick enough fix so you continue to ask the same questions hoping that somebody will tell you no. If you put half the energy into really monitoring, journaling and getting to know your body that you do into complaining, self-victimizing and asking everyone else to do the work for you, you'd probably have gotten rid of your physical problems a long time ago.I truly think you need a good shrink, and I don't mean this disrespectfully. Many of us have needed a good shrink to give us the tools to stop obsessing about one thing or another. One of your obsessions is your body image...it's clearly taking over your life. The other is that you have made yourself a victim. You need to learn to be a survivor!! Sandi~PS...there is a reason why your doctor hasn't returned your calls. Do you ignore all the suggestions he gives you, as well? He probably feels like he's wasting his time, as well.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

if things dealing with IBS came easily, boards like this wouldn't exist.you have to take the suggestions of everyone volatile.i recall you on a previous board as well, asking the same questions about bloating b4 you moved to this one.you have been given a wealth of information. your mind is so focused on what you look like, none of these suggestions are even going to matter.volatile. i am a 21 yr/m who weighed in previously at 185-195 at the age of 16! I bench pressed 285lbs! i know what its like to go from such a feeling of strength to looking like im wasting away. i weigh 150lbs soaking wet now, and probably couldn't even lift a plate.(140lbs). truthfully, i just want to feel good enough to go to the store and not have to deal with worrying about crapping in my pants. see, thats something i have to live with, too. knowing that my weight lifting aspirations and goals have taken a back-seat while i recover from this horrible 9 months of ibs. there are people JUST LIKE you that are dealing with the same thing. i am not letting the physical appearance bother me, im more worried about getting healthy.you aren't alone, so don't act like youre the only one in the world who is suffering with that.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Excellent advice Silent! You should be proud of yourself...I had no idea you were so young. You certainly have a great deal of wisdom, common sense and intelligence for someone your age. I'm sorry you're suffering so much Silent, but it sounds like you've made the decision to be a survivor. You'll be better than okay if you maintain this attitude.







I always say it takes a lot more energy to be a victim and whine, complain and hate life than it does to be a survivor and do whatever it takes to be the best you can.







Sandi~


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks a lot sandi... sometimes, it is tough to deal with, but im pretty determined to get healthy.i've got a woman i really want to marry. a lot of my determination is directly correlated with her. i want to be capable of supporting her in every way shape or form, and know that to do that my IBS will have to get a lot better... so im willing to do whatever it takes... okay, i know, sappy sappy, but its the truth







glad to have you on the boards. frequent posters make the board thrive.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Silent, you're not sappy...you're determined, in spite of this cronic illness and I have a great deal of respect for that!Your girlfriend is a lucky woman!!







Sandi~


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Sometimes something this small (a nice comment/compliment over the net) can turn a bad day into a good one.That's why I am glad I'm a part of this board and IBS community.Thanks a lot, I look forward to your posts, even if its just us telling vol the same thing over and over again!Are you IBS-D/C/A? What medications are you on? I don't think I caught your introduction.


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Volatile: I know exactly what you mean. It's discouraging to work out so hard, just to bloat out. I am very athletic, too, and I look pregnant! I've always wanted to look the best I can, but then I sag more and more. The older you get, the harder it is to keep in shape. The old bod just sags more and dwindles. I've always blamed that on getting older.Silent is right: no one really cares what other people look like (except teen agers and young people dating). When I was a teen ager it was the most important thing to get a tan, and have a good body. Now, even though I exercise a lot, I don't care any more. I am what I am.As for advice, I can't give you much, because I'd be right there with you in the hypnosis office. It's hard to just accept less than all the hard work you've put into it. But, in 100 years, we'll never know the difference.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Volatile, This entire thread is just another repeat of a repeat, or as one guy said last night "deja vu, all over agin!".Or as Jackie Gleason used to say when he was Ralph Kramden in the HONEYMOONERS to his friend, "Norton, you are a mental case!"Vol, you are really really a mental case. You obsess about the manly beauty of your body all the time, and let it ruin your life because it isn't perfect. Oh, boo, hoo. In response, (as I have done on countless occasions already) people respond with horror stories about IBS and other disasters like cancer to put your problem in perspective. You ignore it because (and this is from months of online observation) I do not think you are mature enough to really care about anyone else or empathize with them. It is all about me, me, me, and my my my problem. People give you lots of advice. YOu ignore it and ask for more advice. Your own doctor gives you orders to see a shrink and you ignore him, then want him to give you other advice, and he tells you to follow his orders! Are you so stubborn or just plain dumb that you cannot just do what the doctor says? What I think is that you like being the center of attention, and you've found a nice little forum here full of "enablers" who follow you from 1 repetitive thread to another giving the same advice because they are nice people or get some sort of strange co-dependent charge out of it.I also enjoyed giving new advice, and posting a few things that I suspect went right over your head while others got it. But if people here are really really nice, then it is time for some tough love. Instead of letting this inane childish "girly man" whining go on about how pretty your body is (are you gay? I am gay, and didn't think a straight guy could possibly be this upset about his body as long as a certain appendage came to attention when called for). I'm tired of giving advice. Anyone else just plain old pooped? I have a terrible head cold, and just checked my emails after being in bed for 3 solid days. Then I come here and Vol is crying about his imperfect body again. OH, Blanche! Get over it! Do what your doctor says.Insanity is doing the same thing over and over. That goes for you Vol and for all the regulars who will again post the same advice to you..........and the beat goes on, as Saint Cher said in a very old song. Where the h are you Vol? I'd be happy to come over and deep kiss you for about 5 minutes. Then when you come down with this horrible cold (sinus pain so intense I bite the pillow, headache, sore throat, chest pain, sweating...) at least you'lll have something else to whine about for a change of pace.P.S. And although I am sure this fits your world view, NO ONE IS CURSING YOU WITH IBS! IBS simply is. It is a dysfunction of the body that some people have. Your case is relatively mild since it significantly only creates bloating. No one in heaven or hell is personally cursing you. It just IS. It just IS. That is part of growing up. Things just are what they are. The more you emotionally resist, they will persist (in terms of psychic pain). You really really need a good therapist, someone who will listen to you and talk with you and help you, maybe even slap your face when you get into a crying jag. Note: The precediing post was made by a bonefid Unity Church Chaplain, and I do go to my heart and seek compassion and love and caring. But sometimes (as anyone who has lived with teenagers knows) you have to just kick butt. This guy will NEVER get better just hanging around an IBS forum whining. He needs a professional therapist, as his own personal GP recommended. If he is too stupid to do this, then I have other people to pray for (who DO have cancer, and handle it with much greater class and style and dignity than Vol could imagine).


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Healthwise, you ROCK!!!!


----------



## Photolizard (Sep 13, 2002)

hey volatilei don't post much on this board, but if i did, i would probably sound like you. in real life, i go over and over and over with the same things with people about my anxiety, my ibs, my gastroparesis, other stuff in hopes that some day someone might say something to me that might make sense. something that might really work. something i can believe in. i would have PM'd you, but apparently i have to pay to be able to use that feature, so i'm posting here. i just wanted to say that i understand. i think i am just as stubborn and hard headed as you. and if i posted everything i was thinking on here, everyone would be yelling at me too.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Volatile is not being yelled at. As has been said, he needs a good dose of tough love. We can only offer so much advice and support, but the rest is up to him. What you need to realise, Volatile, is that we are all hurting, we all are inconvenienced and disadvantaged by it. You make it sound as if you are the only one in the world with this and that noone else can possibly understand what it is like.I go to bed alone every night because of IBS. I want so much to share my life with someone, but it's not going to happen. That's my sob story, but I'm not going to dwell on it and rehash it on the IBS board. Good luck. Keep the weightlifting up.Silentsufferer, I didn't know you were so young either or that you were a male for that matter! But you have a very mature, sensible outlook.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh boo hoo!! Sorry but really!!Sue


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Arnie, I've learned a lot here at these boards.It's kinda hard to stay down for too long when you have the support of a great family, girlfriend, and wonderful IBS board.I really appreciate everyone on here, to the fullest extent of the word. Are you from New Zealand, Arnie?


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Healthwise, as usual....VERY GOOD POST!!!







Photolizard: if you think we're being too hard on Volatile and you'd like to extend an understanding hand and listen to the negative repetitiveness and witness a total refusal to implement (or even read) any suggestions then please, feel free!!! I really think the 2 of you would make great pen-pals. Hopefully you can find his e-mail address and have a long, happy, relationship with him!







As Arnie said, we aren't "yelling at Volatile" we are being honest. He has obviously chased everyone in his real life away because of his obsession and self-victimization, so he comes here to get attention. Arnie: Don't you dare give up because of IBS!! You sound like such a caring, loving person....the right one will come around. Keep the faith!







Silent: I just had a colectomy (in September) and ileostomy because of severe ulcerative colitis and cacinoma insitu (pre-cancerous cells). I am waiting for a second surgery to create a jpouch (internal reservoir). At that time I will get rid of this ostomy and hopefully heal for the last time so that I can get on with my life!







Sandi~


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I tend you agree with you sandi,photolizard who are you? I cant ever remember seeing any posts from you..And if you have must have quite a while ago, we are all of us constantly putting tips on here for vol to see, does he take heed? does he buggery, does he say thankyou? nope!! when you are on here everyday then you can come on and be critical!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

They have streets for people like Volitare...One Way!


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Nobody seems to have any sure fire, quick, permanent, fixes for me.The only thing I get from here and everybody, including doctors, is we can't help you.Thta I will have to live with this horrible, cruel, unfair disorder which I did nothing to deserve.I care that my hard work in the gym is not wasted.How would you feel if you worked on a thesis, only to have it stolen or some computer error destroy four years worth of work?Listen, I like tough love.Tough love is really the only way I learn, which is why I am skeptical something gentle like cognitive therapy or hypnosis is going to work.I have been in therapy, not cognitive, and really, how is a professional who gets paid by me going to be hard on their client, and risk losing business?I understand you have made many suggestions.I think I will go ahead, and reread the many threads I have started.I also think I might keep an online journal here, on one continous thread, this way people can make suggestions or I can feel I have expressed my daily concerns.I think maybe I have been focusing too much on posting.I tell you something, when I was able to lie on my couch and watch football, instead of being in my room on the computer, I was much less preoccuipied with IBS.At the same time, I live in a dorm now.I really do not have a relaxing environment, and I share a room with somebody.I do not know how I can effectively do the IBS Audio program since I do not have a lot of time after work, and I have to share a room.Is this program something which can done with somebody else in the room, how long does it take a day?Are you supposed to do it as you go to sleep?I am skeptical of how I could fall asleep listening to a tape, I mean, if I sleep eight hours, wouldn't the battery run out?I also move a lot in my sleep, I would worry I would crush the tape.Also, I read this doctor is British.I do not know, stupid question, if somebody with a non American accent is going to be effective for me, I would worry I would be too focused on his foreign accent.This is why I have yet to consider the IBS audio program.I really would to do this, but can you please answer my questions.Has any other thick headed non British person who does not have too much time and shares a room had sucess witht his program in reducing bloating.I agree 100%, come to think of it, that I should simplify, and spend more time reading, focusing on treatment, as opposed to venting.I just want to be sure I choose the right treatment in an informed and educated manner.I ask that you guys on here, please, with you tough love, help me make the right choice.Wheather this be cognitive behavior therapy, acupuncture, hypnosis, IBS Audio tapes, medication, diet, or any combination.The first step in me salvaging my life, being happy, and being positive is getting some direction, coercion, to do something other than complain.I will end by asking two questions.The First, have any of you with IBS, particularly bloating, been able to in spite of the bloating have sucess in having a healthy, muscular, or satsifying phsyique?If so, please share what you did.My last is, how many of you, honestly, have either been able to defeat or signficantly reduce the problems with IBS so that they either are no longer physically there, or so they are no longer mentally painful?I agree with your assements, this is going to be a long process. If we can focus on these issues, it I hope can get me on the right track.The way I see it, you guys seem to have had some sucess, but most of you I take it are still hevaily bothered daily by IBS, and that makes taking advice, being optimistic, so hard.I feel like I am down 21-0 with 2 min left.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Every question you just asked has been answered NUMEROUS times in your other threads.*GO READ THEM!!!*Sandi~PS..perhaps a personal journal would be much better than an on-line journal on this site...you've listed every possible problem you could ever have, over and over. There is nothing more to share!







PSS..Did you call that shrink yet?


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

What do you want from US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You want a quick fix, check Mike's thread with the Neway products, they cured him. Or maybe go to Colorado and get the plant that causes the rash.And please don't do an online journal here, I don't think we have the space for it.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

re-read the threads, they're just different variations of questions you've already asked.click the "find" tab and search through the forums.spend your time reading all the posts of this board, even in the archives.... instead of posting questions about the same thing again, read for a couple hours. you don't have it that bad.its mental for youeverytime you talk about.. "while i was distracted from thinking about ibs and bloating, things got better and i didn't care". this obviously is a HUGE HINT that a majority of it is in your mind. I would suggest seeing a psychiatrist. Do you by cchance think you have body dysmorhpic disorder? If so you might try to search for a psychiatrist/psychologist who specializes in that kind of disorder.Also, even if its not BMD, you need to find different ways to cope, and a psychologist/psychiatrist who is knowledgeable about CBT would be a good place to start.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

_"Nobody seems to have any sure fire, quick, permanent, fixes for me."_You aren't going to find that here, or at your doctors office.If you think that's what you're going to receive, just be prepared for the worst, cuz it aint happenin' man.And sandi, so sorry to hear about all that you're going through. I'm not too familiar w/ the procedures you've had done. Do you wear a colostomy bag? If so, is it an inconvenience?


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Silent, I have a temporary "ileostomy", which is when they use your small intestine (ileum) to create a stoma, which deposits my waste into an external bag. A "colostomy" is when they use your colon to do this, but mine was completely removed. I'm not in love with this ostomy, but I know it saved my life and is only temporary. I'm going to have a j-pouch created, which is an internal reservoir that is created with my small intestine and is the shape of a "J" (thus, the name). It is then connected directly to my sphincter and works like it always did. In time, I will be going like a normal person although most likely more frequently and my waste will always be liquid. The colon is where all the remaining liquid is absorbed, which solidifies your stool. I understand that once I'm hooked up, I will have to get used to the liquid factor, really watch my diet (avoiding acidic foods and those that increase frequency, etc) for a while and adjust to my new plumbing. I guess there is a lot of butt burn, etc., but...I don't have that awful disease anymore, so I really do consider myself blessed. I'm sure this journey will be difficult at times, but I'm alive and I know it could be much worse.







Sandi~PS I hope I explained that well enough for you to understand. If you don't, have a peek on jpouch.org. Everything you ever wanted to know about pouches is on that site.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

in the name of god i have never seen anyone hell bent on making things so difficult for himself, what do you want? none of us on here are experts we only learn from LISTENING!! give me strengh


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ps: forgot to say you are NOT the only one on here with ibs, many peeps both off and on here have MANY illness's to deal with,J has ms,and he has angina,plus a bad back which plays him up something rotten..if you were J you would be justified in moaning and whining.


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Volatile: I haven't read all the threads mentioned, so I'll be an enabler and try to answer your two questions. It's good that you're young, because your outlook will improve in time.


> [The First, have any of you with IBS, particularly bloating, been able to in spite of the bloating have sucess in having a healthy, muscular, or satsifying phsyique?If so, please share what you did.]
> 
> 
> > Answer: No, not really. When I was a teen, I was bloated. I asked my mom what I could do to flatten it. She replied "nothing". That, I didn't believe, but it hasn't flattened yet. I exercise regularly, from water ski to standing on my hands. I am healthy, muscular, and have a satisfying physique, but still bloated. I just suck it in. Supposedly sit ups are helpful, but that may take 100 a day. Also, gymnastics "parallel and high bar" should help.
> ...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sandi - just read this thread, and wow, you are amazing - I hope your future surgery goes well and you do great. I had pre-cancerous cells for my uterus - removed - and then later full hyst - still have lots of adhesion pain, but nothing like what you have gone thru! You have my utmost respect .. I am so sorry for all you have had to go through, and have ahead of you. My thoughts are with you.Silent-Grant - I didn't realize you are only 21 - you are so mature and together - (my son is 22) - You have wisdom and maturity beyond your years... and are definitely a great contributor to this BB.V - As far as all the questions regarding Mike's hypnotherapy program, most of the answers are on the hypno/CBT forum and the website - but even though the program might be helpful to you, I would say don't do it. Seriously. Don't get Mike's program. Even though many folks started the program as "non-believers", skeptics or what have you, none of them to my knowledge, did the program for the main reason of appearance. The program is designed to assist in reduction of IBS symptoms and the suffering they cause. So I will make the suggestion of one less choice - omit the IBS Audio Program from your list of treatment options. You have too many barriers and excuses set up already - (though barriers don't necessarily block success, why push the issue!)But for the curiosity and for the sake of others who may be interested - The sessions are only 1/2 hour long - you can fall asleep and your CD player shuts off - you listen only once a day to the one scheduled session for that day.If you share a room, 1/2 hour with headphones on isn't going to cramp anyone's style - if need be, listen quietly at the library in a cubby or study area.Yep, Mike is British - most people agree he has a wonderful soothing kindly voice - and he is gentle. Not a military drill officer - IBS is enough of a pain. His accent is not a heavy one - sounds about like Paul McCartney, (not quite, but similar) - everyone who has used the program seems to understand him. If you focus on his accent (I did!) it doesn't hurt the effectiveness. Most Americans rather like it. And finally, no, I don't believe that anyone specifically has outlined the parameters of a busy dorm person who is thick-headed, etc. - though I know students have done the program while in their dorms ...Lastly, the program works on the subconscious mind to break the mind-gut connection - that automatic response where IBS is in your every waking thought. It is complicated, and lots written on it - most of the info is already readily available on this BB via a simple search.Okey doke - hope that answered any loose ends! (No pun inteneded! ) Best of health and hope to all to find the solution that works best for you...(((HUGS)) to all...


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks.Hypnotherapy sounds managable.I do not understand why you won't recommend it for me, didn't you say it reduces IBS symptoms and pain?Why then would it not be good for me and the pain bloating causes?What is a dysmorhpic disorder?Further, where is the hypnotherapy board which talks about the program?I am starting to let some of your advice sink in.I am thinking maybe an effective treatment program would include listening to you, seeing my nutrionist, following his and the doctor's advice, going to a Cognitive Behavoral Therepist, doing the audio program, for the purposes of reducing IBS symptoms, as well as helping my mental obsession and pain.But, this is not easy.I do and don't have the support of family and friends.I come on here because only here do I feel comfortable expressing myself.I could not express myself as I do here to my friends.This would be unattractive, and it would expose them to side of me that would probably have a negative impact on how they view me, or our friendship, to say the least.I do not want to ruin my friendships.At the same time, I do not go to my family with these issues like I do here, because I do not want to upset or worry my family.If I did express myself like this to them, they might withdraw me from school, or do some other serious thing because they would be too worried.I do not want to stress them out, or risk having my life as a student suddenly end.In order for me to go to therapy again, which I wanted to and have been putting off doing for a year before I even knew it could help with IBS, I would have to talk with my parents, and explain to them why I need to go.This is a very hard thing to do, and I don't know what I would say.I mean, what would I say, I need to go therapy to cope with IBS?My parents know I have IBS, and they know it bothers me, but they do know the extent it does a syou do.I would say I express myself and my feelings to friends and family maybe 10% of what I do here.This raises another question, if I only carry on this way here, in a sort of online journal fashion, if I do not carry to this degree in public outside here, does you assesment of me and mental needs really apply?I am not trying to discredit your assessment, I am simply asking if the way I act here, albeit truthful and how I feally feel at least at that moment, means I need this treatment.In order for me to do what I have to do, I have to know the outlined treatment really will not only help my mental wellness, but it will help my physique which has badly been damaged unfairly by IBS.I do not want it where I am oblivious to IBS and let it continue to hurt my body, at the same time, I agree, I have problems with my mental frame of mind.I need help in doing what I have to, having this conversation with my family really is something I have chickened out from, and need to stop.Also, how will I break this to my friends?How will I tell them I am unavailable during a time in the week because I have thereapy?That will stigimatize me.All of these are obstacles which are keeping me from therapy and treatment, and I need help in doing the right thing.I do not like those close to me to know about these things, as I am embarassed of them.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I am so glad you were advised to NOT do the 100 Day Audio tape series. I agree 100%.My opinion is that you need another HUMAN BEING in your presence that you can do a free flow dialogue with at least once weekly in a therapeutic manner. This in itself could help very much. If you can get the funds from your parents, do this, I implore you. I have done it in the past, and it truly can be wonderful if you find that you connect with the therapist and then feel this great sense of release in having another person to tell things who then responds always with calm and kindness and often wisdom (that's what you pay for!). Did you GP recommend anyone? I get the idea you think IBS is some sort of sissy disease, or something embarassing that would stignitize you, even to your family. That is really weierd. I don't understand that, unless it is that old John Wayne attitude of holding your guts in as you go over the next hill gun firing. Are you in a rustic part of Texas?I"m not going to keep advising you, but this is what I would do, no buts, ands or ifs:1. Find a therapist for your emotional obsession with IBS and your body. As an end in itself, this will increase the quality of life for you, but it may also have dividends in decreasing IBS symptoms like bloating. 2. Tell your parents that you have a serious medical chronic medical condition that causes emotional and physical pain and hardship. Tell them that your doctor has ordered you to see a therapist to get a handle on this since popping a pill won't solve it. 3. I guess from the sound of it that your dorm pals are not mature enough to even accept another person's health problems without some macho meat head judgment attached - OK, I remember dorm life, or "land of the jocks" as it was known. You can just tell them you have a chronic health problem and you go once a week for a treatment, like someone with a kidney problem. No need for details.Vol, I guarantee you will NOT heal just by staying here on this forum and compulsive-obsessively focusing on your symptoms, keeping a journal that magnifies them out of all proportion, and asks people what it means if you eat 2 string beans versus 4 string beans and what a big fart followed by 2 put butts means versus a slow leak followed by a loud pop goes the weasel!! Do what your doctor ordered. Find a person you can talk to about all of this on a weekly basis. Do what you can to do this, OK? God Bless you.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Vol,If you get tongue tied around family, just write them a letter. You have no problems expressing yourself in writing here. Don't cop out and do a CD program. I really think you need a professional caring person to work with, honestly now. That person might give you their own CD relaxation program - that's how it worked for me. Don't be shy or lazy about this. Find a human being in your area. Oh, you can always tell your dorm duddies that you need chronic help to deal with an old sports injury from high school football, eh? Most guys let all that macho stuff evaporate by the time they graduate from college, or they subliminate it by buying a big truck or Hummel. Just do it, and stop trying to wiggle out of it with all these questions. Just do it or perish.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Vol--Yeah, I'm symptom free and have been that way for years; but it took a year of supplementing for the D to completely disappear, and I suppose I still have to take those supplements to keep them away. I've always been a bit bloated, it just never seemed that important. I go to the gym about 5 times a week with two sessions of strength training, but I still have to suck it in. Of course, I'm 60, so it hardly matters how I look, except as an indication of how long I plan to live.You may never look ripped, no matter what you do...you may never be an astrophysicist, either. That's just the way it works out. You will also never find the perfect remedy hanging around here. You just have to go out and do the hard work of trial and error, like everyone else. Sorry...there are no easy solutions to this.Mark


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ohmy god-I have told you AT LEAST three times wherethe hypno forum is on here. Go look for it youself.And now, i would agree with Maryiln that you should not do it. I thought it was a good idea at first, but you have totally already decided it won't work anyway, i know, how about you just throw the $100 down the drain and pretend you tried it and it didn't work.Your threads irritate me so much that i can't actually say to you whast i want to.I would siggest you look elsewheref or help, because none of us can do this.Do you know how selfish you sound. You are body image obsessed. Sort out your head!!!! You will not get a quick fix- how many times have people told you that on here.IM SICK TO DEATH OF GIVING YOU HELP!I need to sort out my own problems- im sick too you know. Life isn't a barrel of laughs for me.Now,do you own research or stop posting.You are getting on everyones nerves.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, by the way, for years I was IBS-A so I had a taste of the best that IBS has to offer at both extrememes! However, since taking Paxil and Lorazapam, all symptoms have vanished, except for flatulence from a high soluble fiber diet. I have neither IBS D or C, but seem to be in that happy middle zone of going every day or other day, and the stools are firm, and life goes on. 2 Magic pills a day. Amazing! Has something to do with serotonin and mind-body anxiety reactions, neural pathways, and all that stuff. Now! Vol, if you are going to do an online journal, please make it interesting for all of us. I'd get really bored reading about what you drank last night versus the tonnage of waste that ploppped into your toilet. So can you please also include your emotional depth, your sexual desires that day, etc? We amateur psychotherapists (since I can guess you won't get a real one as directed by your doctor) must have all the pertinent information, including a semen count. Thanks.


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

I have to say something here.Most of you have been trying to be helpful to Volatile, but there are many of you that are being downright bloody bitchy to him and that, as far as I am concerned, is bang out of order.IBS causes all kinds of problems for people from mild - or what someone else would perceive as mild compared to _their_ particular problem, to downright awful, or somewhere in between if we are lucky.Some people are anxious by nature and for many people, the varying unaccountable symtoms and the lack of control over them cause great distress. It is possible to fret over something that is worrying you until the problem gets so big in the persons head that they have to repeatedly seek reassurance by speaking of it. It can be annoying when you are constantly asked the same question or a similar version of the question, but surely people come here not only for help but for reassurance too?Volatile: One of the symptoms that I have in conjuction with many more, is severe bloating, so I do know how distressing and uncomfortable it is. I am going to see a dietician on Friday who my gastro has referred me to. I have been keeping a food and symptom diary for a week and I am thinking that perhaps, there is something in there that contributes to the pain and bloating. If I get any constructive advice, I could pass it on if you like? You never know.....Liz


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

read the previous posts!!! There has been so many of us giving out advice, if we are going to be continually ignored, then yes we are going to get sick of it..When you have been on here longer then you may see what we can see (an ungreatful person ignoring good, sound advice)


----------



## 20146 (Nov 4, 2005)

I am new here. Have just been recently diagnosed, after months of suffering. My only hobbies are outdoor activities. I use to run daily, completed many marathons and ultra distance cycling events. Now I'm afraid to go out for a run or a ride. Sometime what I think is gas, is not. Lots of stomach pains as well. I'm afraid to think that this is how life is going to be from here on out. Can any tell me how to cope and still be active as in my past.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ps: try and get things into prospective it is only ibs we have, many peeps who are SERIOUSLY ILL , would love to be in a position to say i have ibs, instead of having to say i have incurable cancer and im living on borrowed time, sure ibs is a pain but ask yourself would you rather have incurable cancer? me thinks not. That question is to everyone that comes in nag nag nagging, there are hardly any of us like that..


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

tony hi and welcome


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Liz, you're wrong about who's "bang out of order" here! Volatile is the one who rudely and selfishly wastes space on this board constantly asking the same questions then sits back and allows others to research sites, post links, advise and encourage over and over and REFUSES to read any of it. If this guy really wanted help and/or "reassurance", he would be reading the responses and getting it! He comes here for attention and to waste the good people on this sites time.







If you have any doubt about the kind, loving, supportive people on this site, why don't you take some time and read the archives?! These people are NOT "bang out of order" and deserve common courtesy and respect. Marilyn: Thank you for your kind words. I consider myself very fortunate and really am looking forward to getting this all over with.







It sounds like you've certainly had your share of tough times, but you've come through and have a wonderful attitude. You are an inspiration to a lot of people here and give some great advice!







Sandi~


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Id also like to add if i have had any advice on here , i have ALWAYS came on here and thanked whoever has taken time to give me advice..Bonniei who sadly is no longer with us gave me some very good advice a while back i followed it up, and got the result i wanted..I more than a lot on here have had years and years of problems (i must add not brought on by myself) i am so greatful for all the help i have recieved, most importantly is that i DO listen.. god id be lost with out this place..


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you Sandi for YOUR kind words -







We are all in this together...Joolie - thank you too, you are the one who welcomes everyone here - thank you for doing this!







As you can see, I have been on this BB since 2000 - that's a long time - if I hadn't found this BB, Lord knows what would have happened to me. I had folks post encouraging piccys for me, when I had my surgeries - my daughter posted for me when I was writhing in pain in my bed - she posted please help my mom - brings tears to my eyes to think of it - and I printed up all the encouraging things people posted, and I still have that print-out from 2000.It is so true that people from all over the world post here - many in desparation - and no matter what the source or severity of their IBS and related medical/mental problems, the BB family has - as a whole - treated people kindly and with understanding and with the "benefit of the doubt" - Everyone is given a chance to vent and be a part of this community.We all realize that folks have a bad day, need to vent, perhaps have a bad home situation, etc. and even though we all are suffering, we emphathize and respond in the best way we can. Part of that response is frustration in trying to help someone who is given suggestions, but is having a hard time assimilating them. And this brings us to a high frustration level - we are all searching and need compassion -and we are all human and stumble in expressing that compassion.Thanks, Joolie, for your kind expressions re the BB - I think your avatar sums it up not only for you, but for many - reaching out and grabbing that hand to hold onto in compassion and caring.The BB has changed greatly over the time I have been here - it is bigger and people have come and gone over the years. The people who have moved on have found their solutions, or moved on to cope elsewhere.A few of us "oldies" remain perhaps because we remember how it feels to be desparate - and as an IBS sufferer, this is a place for immediate feedback and comfort - we walk a thin line in knowing what to do to comfort others, and if we are helping or not. V - do get some one -on - one help - we can't help you through cyber space the way you need support and caring. You need to talk this through - print up the suggestions given here, and research them, and show them to your doc. It is more than IBS that is taking your life away from you - "killing you" as you say, and we can only respond to what you reveal to us.Obviously you are hurting, but as a former therapist - and OFF the record- and as many have pointed out - it isnt really your flat abs that is the major issue. That is what you feel is the issue, but I feel that it is deeper than that.My son who is 22 knows well the macho world and he tells me about how males posture themselves and brag, etc. He knows the lingo and when with those types of fellows, he adapts his language and then fits in. But his close, inner circle of friends do not posture - there is little "macho speak" - and they are not consumed with appearances (my son looks fine and blends in) but with matters of the mind and spirit. This isn't to say he has the answers - no one has - and being in the music industry, he sees plenty of that materialistic world. But you are hurting, and I think it is because you are trying to find yourself in being accepted for looks. You are caught up in the embarrassment of it all (yeah, it is embarrassing) but because of the acceptance issue it has a hold on you. You are a valuable and good person, whether or not you "look" buff.No one can tell you - get a different perspective. You have to do this on your own - experience, maturity, time, all these things enter into the picture. We here on the BB can suggest things based on our own experience levels, and those of people we know or read about. But ultimately it does come down to your final decision.I spoke with Mike who is the author of the IBS Audio Program about you in how to help - and he too agrees that you need one-on-one - NOT his program. It's not that the program can't address or help your pain or bloating - it can and does for many. But your overall picture would not be addressed - you need personal therapy to talk all this through. However, there is one recording that perhaps may be helpful in explaining IBS to others in your life - (you give it to others to listen to, to explain what is too embarassing for you) but your particular symptoms don't really warrant it, because the topics covered go into way more IBS symptoms and agony than you have ever expressed here. It also goes into the tests we IBSers have to endure so family/friends can understand us and show compassion for our suffering in the right perspective. But I put this info mostly for others - I don't even think that this would be accepted as something that would ease your embarrassment level - the suggestion of writing a letter may be better for your particular situation.This thread and the others too, have gotten a lot of views and replies - this attests to the fact that people on here really do want to help you- but it also attests to many folks' frustration levels. For those of you new to the BB - please make sure you have a diagnosis of IBS from your doctor or gastroenterologist as there are other conditions that need to be ruled out.TonyP, and other newbies, if you wish, please take a peek at the links below or email me if you want some personal assistance - perhaps the info about this method will help you to cope - many people have found hypnotherapy to help bring them back to playing sports and be active again, as Mike has worked with people who have done sports and then quit due to IBS.I think this thread has come full circle - you have lots of good suggestions here from caring people - it is now up to you to sort through what is best for you. We are here for you, we know that you are hurting, but it is up to you now to follow through with the kind and supportive offerings given to you here.Take care all...


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Marilyn although i dont know you personally i feel you are a truly lovely lady, your posts are always friendly and at times funny to read (i dont mean that in a bad way) Thanks for your kind words


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

If anyone who knows Michael, let him know his audio program CD for family and friends of the IBS patient really saved me.I had a family wedding in a distant state of a distant cousin. Of course, the entire extended family was attending, except me, due to IBS.THe family was not amused. But I sent them copies of the CD that explained IBS and all of them wrote back apologetically, saying they did not realize what an IBS person goes through. Good work, Michael. As far as Volatile's sweet little tight ass, he needs to get it over to a professional therapist for one to one chats. The audio sessions will not allow all the distortions in his thought patterns to be revealed and discussed and released without another competent human being overseeing the process.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by TonyP:I am new here. Have just been recently diagnosed, after months of suffering. My only hobbies are outdoor activities. I use to run daily, completed many marathons and ultra distance cycling events. Now I'm afraid to go out for a run or a ride. Sometime what I think is gas, is not. Lots of stomach pains as well. I'm afraid to think that this is how life is going to be from here on out. Can any tell me how to cope and still be active as in my past.


This is a HUGE subject, and you need to educate yourself about changing your diet and perhaps using medications like Immodium before doing a running event. I believe that you can come up with a procedure that allows you to continue to do the activities you love. Go to the Heather Von Horous web site for a lot of information about diet. Explore this website in great detail, writing down recommended websites and practices, then organize the data and begin experimentation. Good luck.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Healthwise, thanks for your comments about the "IBS Companion" recording - I will pass them on to Michael as I know he will be very happy to know this...Blessings to all...


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I think I have a draft on what I am going to do.I should have listened earlier, but I am going follow../footer/treatments.asp.I think I will use Acadia Fiber Fiber, Peppermint Capsule, Fennel Tea, Readthe Two Books, and do the IBS Hypnosis Audio program, I will focus ontreatment, and stop dwelling on crying.Before I invest time and money, I have to ask these questions.Have any of you followed Heather's program, if so, does it really work, better, what is your assement of her porgram?I also might do Cognitive Behavorial Thearpy with this, if you feel this would be a good choice and is still necessary or needed for a broader perspective.I am going to read your posts later as I have the chance.Thanks


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Volatile,I only know you from this forum. But within that context, I and others have said that we feel that you could find most value from seeing a therapist. You seem to be putting that last on your list if all else fails. Ironically, this thread or another like it actually encourages you NOT to do the 100 day program since the author (Michael) thinks you also need an ongoing dialogue with a therapist. I do not think it will hurt you to do it, but please consider bringing a professional into your life who can counter your mental delusions or distortions and help direct you. Heather's diet is good, but it is high carb and high soluble fiber. I use it. However, it gives me flatulence since (duh) carbs and soluble fiber create gas in the large intestine. So this could make your bloating worse possibly. Try and see. If you read Heather's THE FIRST YEAR, then you pretty much have it all. Her other book has a lot of recipes, but I hate to cook so I never got into that. I stick to basics. I use her Acacia product and cannot tell if it is what makes my stools firm but I don't mess with success. We are coming from opposite ends on this (excuse the pun). I always work to not have D, and you work to go more thoroughly. Good luck. Note: As a student, if you get a referral for a therapist, I am sure they work on a reduced pay scale based on your ability to pay. Isn't this covered by your health insurance by being a college student or did the Republicans end that bit of socialist largesse also? (When I was in school, all medical stuff was free to me).


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Guys, I found something breath taking today.A freind was reading about Asperger's disorder.He called me and said it was just like me.I read about it, no question I think I have it.Among the many things people with Apserger's syndrome have, repetitve, obsessive behavior, focusing on just one topic.If you can, see it for yourself and let me know what you think about it and me, this is big.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by volatile:Guys, I found something breath taking today.A freind was reading about Asperger's disorder.He called me and said it was just like me.I read about it, no question I think I have it.Among the many things people with Apserger's syndrome have, repetitve, obsessive behavior, focusing on just one topic.If you can, see it for yourself and let me know what you think about it and me, this is big.


No one here has the ability to seriously diagnose you clinically in this manner. But this sudden new fixation on your part simply supports the recent trend of support on this forum for you to see a good therapist who can get to the bottom of your situation. Are you going to do this? The drugs you've admitted being prescribed are often given to manic-depressive (bi-polar) diagnosed individuals. Ironically, part of that particular syndrome is a strange reluctance to ACCEPT that diagnosis. So I don't know if you are bi-polar or not, which can be combined with being obsessive-compulsive or just plain silly! Now don't go on and on thinking you've accomplished something by putting a label on yourself that you like, but go to another doctor and therapist to get some help. I did some searches online and there is no one set prescribed treatment for AP, so you are going to need professional help anyway. Paxil is one such treatment. Hey! Maybe I have AP, since I already take Paxil! Cool. [[Line removed by Mod Team.]]But I always like to end posts with a little wink or joke. In fact, [[line removed by Mod Team]] but I have this awful cold still lingering, and spent 2 hours on the phone as a Chaplain counseling someone who wanted to kill themself. I reached a modicum of success when the person decided to live (sigh of relief) and decided to slowly kill her husband with bad cooking instead (just kidding). "What a world! I'm melting!" As the wicked witch said in THE WIZARD OF OZ. Why was she my favorite character in the movie, even when I was 5 years old? I thought Dorothy was a dweeb.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hey V,i'm not sure what you talking about...I have the vision that you "only" have a bad IBS case.But if you have both,you have my support.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

The guys I know of with Aspergers are isolative and don't socialise much and are very unlikely to want to go out with the guys for a few beers.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Volatile, it's so easy to self diagnose. Believe me I know. I've had chrone's, UC, coeliac disease just to name a few and the more I read about each the more I was sure all my symptoms matched whatever it was I was reading about. Arnie is right, aspergers is sort of like autism and they don't like to socialise which you seem to love a lot. Here's a link to that info: http://www.aspergers.com/aspclin.htm There's a whole website there about it. If you really believe that it could be you (and don't base it upon you being stubborn, I too am stubborn as a mule, once I decide nothing is going to change my mind!) then see your doctor about it. Just don't self diagnose stuff, it's not worth it in the long run. Maybe you just have a case of IBS as stubborn as you say your brain is. Good luck though


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh and here is a link on the diagnostic criteria for it just in case you are interested: http://www.aspergers.com/aspcrit.htm


----------



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

well if you think its going to help you understand and work out your problems go ahead. Word of caution though: as it is IBS is something that most people will tell you is all in your head.so if you do actually have Aspergers (which I have), and you go on abt IBS= certified obsessive nutcase rambling on abt imaginary digestive woes.dont the label of aspergers to solve anything. it might, but dont count on it. cheers


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

[[Comment removed by Moderator Team]]I agree!!







Sandi~


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

language!


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

Kindly please keep postings "PG" as we do have young readers on this BB. While we can appreciate levity and most readers are adults, we do have to keep in mind that this is a public forum and we kindly ask that you respect the guidelines.Thank you very much for your cooperation.The Moderator Team


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

How about we all agree that Mr. V needs to find some "release"?!







Sandi~


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by sandihasuc:How about we all agree that Mr. V needs to find some "release"?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if the expression "Sow some wild oats" would have passed the moderator's review? I respect the need to keep things on a high tone, although if you watch American TV, that tone is lost on the youth culture, who speak of things in crude terms on TV that startle me.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

UNREAL.I would like to point out, since I began thinking I have Aspergers, I have been a lot happier and less bloated. It looks as if thinking positive gets rid of bloating, since I have thought I have Aspergers, and many of the qualites sound like me, it has relieved me that I think I have an answer, and I have never thought more positively. I most of the time am dwelling on negatives, but I now have been thinking only positive thoughts automatically, it is not like I am in control, my brain is set on thinking positive, this makes me wonder if hypnosis really would work.I am actively working on getting tested for this, and going into therapy, I have seen the light, I am a negative thinker and that is why I have bloating, hypnosis and therapy are wonderful treatmetns.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Volatile, I'm so happy for you & your new outlook/revelation...If you look up aspergers/asbergers & wheat/gluten, you'll find many, many sites saying its best to avoid wheat...as it is for most mental conditions...Ex of one~Autism & Asperger's Syndrome Nutritional Recommendations: It's critical to have them eat a diet high in fruits and vegetables ( high fiber diet). Eating 50-75% raw foods, including large amount of fruits and vegetables ( void of pesticides/chemicals ), brown rice, lentils and potatoes. Protein: beans, legumes, fish, raw nuts and seeds, skinless white turkey (with no added hormones or antibiotics), tofu and low fat all natural yogurt.Eliminate: Alcohol, caffeine, canned and packaged foods, carbonated beverages, chocolate, all junk food, refined and processed foods, salt sugar sweets, saturated fats, soft drinks and white flour. Avoid all foods that contain artificial flavors and colors, MSG, or preservatives. Avoid fried and fatty foods such as bacon, cold cuts luncheon meats, gravies, ham, sausage and avoid all dairy products except for low fat soured products.Avoid wheat and wheat products, drink steamed distilled water, eat frequent small meals.Research strongly shows many autistic people are sensitive to dairy products, and may be sensitive to strawberries, citrus fruits, behavior reactions to these foods can be seen immediately or within 36 hours of consumption.http://www.artzoo.com/health/autism.htm_______________________Best of luck to you, Tal/T-


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't help but think that with the list of recommended food given by Talissa, V might no longer be so thrilled with the idea of having Asperger Syndrome. However, one good thing is that the bloating has subsided somewhat and maybe the positive thinking as well as being more relaxed about everything might have helped.The following is a compact list you could go through, V. I still think you are too sociable as well as concerned about being accepted by everyone, but who knows.SIGNS OF ASPERGER SYNDROME. Every person in the world will have a few of these signs. It is when a person has a lot of them, and also when the intensity of the symptoms is more extreme than in the average person, that there may be cause for concern. Each person who has Asperger Syndrome is also an individual, and may not have exactly the same profile of characteristics as another. Every possible symptom of Asperger Syndrome is not listed here. A more precise check-list is provided under the heading â€œDiagnostic Criteriaâ€, also on this website. Difficulty making friends and in general social interaction. Difficulty understanding non-verbal social cues such as facial expressions and body language. Communication difficulties, e.g. not understanding the mechanics of a conversation situation. May be either withdrawn, or makes over-eager, inappropriate approaches to others. Difficulty understanding that others may have thoughts or feelings different from oneâ€™s own. Obsessive focus on narrow interests, e.g. train timetables, or obsessively collecting items. Awkward or clumsy motor skills, co-ordination or balance difficulties. Over-sensitivity to sudden noises, and/or other sensory inputs, e.g. textures. Eye contact may be lacking or unusual, e.g. staring. Inflexibility about routine, especially when changes occur spontaneously. Odd quality to voice, e.g. monotone. Problems with understanding idiomatic expressions, i.e. taking things literally. Difficulty with multi-tasking, or in coping with more than one significant issue. Difficulty in thinking or performing under pressure. Tendency to be able to deal with only one sensory channel at once, e.g. seeing OR hearing, not both. Tendency to be overly sensitive to criticism, failure, and humiliation. Easily bullied, manipulated, tricked or taken advantage of by others. May be highly intelligent, but lacking in â€œcommon sense.â€ Intelligence tends to be very uneven, with one or two areas of talent, and other areas of marked inability. High anxiety levels may be an almost constant feature for some individuals.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by volatile:UNREAL.I would like to point out, since I began thinking I have Aspergers, I have been a lot happier and less bloated. It looks as if thinking positive gets rid of bloating, since I have thought I have Aspergers, and many of the qualites sound like me, it has relieved me that I think I have an answer, and I have never thought more positively. I most of the time am dwelling on negatives, but I now have been thinking only positive thoughts automatically, it is not like I am in control, my brain is set on thinking positive, this makes me wonder if hypnosis really would work.I am actively working on getting tested for this, and going into therapy, I have seen the light, I am a negative thinker and that is why I have bloating, hypnosis and therapy are wonderful treatmetns.


Negative thoughts lead to stress, since there is naturally a level of resistance in our body and minds to that which we find negative. So when you make a discipline of focusing on the positive, this may possibly relax your body and mind and thereby lighten your IBS symptoms. We all carry negativity in a different part of our bodies, and some physicians insist that there is something called cell memory that can contain the negative memories and trauma of the past. I make it a mental habit to let go of all thoughts each night as I go to sleep, resolving to forgive everyone and everything, including my own body and its foibles. Good luck, Vol. I am not so sure you have really diagnosed yourself correctly with this Asper thing, but that is irrelevant if you get some good therapy.You do seem to obsess on your symptoms a great deal. Doing so always makes them worse. Example: I have a cold right now. If I wanted to, I could focus on the congested nose and heavy chest. If I do so for about 5 minutes, the sinuses really seem to ache and it seems really hard to breath. Then when I stop myself, realizing "It is just a cold, and this is how people feel when they have a cold. It is no big deal" and go about my business, I don't notice the symptoms so much. They are not the center of my attention or life. Long ago, great philosophers have said "Thoughts are THINGS. What you think about manifests in your life." If you think you want health but spend all the time negatively focusing on ill health, guess what you get? Another way of saying this is "Watch what you pray for, you might get it!"In this sense, praying refers to where you put your thoughts all day long. If you keep wailing and asking why you have been cursed with bloating, the universe is likely to just give you more bloating. You have to think about what you want, rather than obsess on what you do NOT want. The universe follows the direction of your mind, just like a steering wheel. If you constantly steer a car towards where you do NOT want to go, you soon won't have a car or a driver's license.The above is a short summary of Metaphysics 101, or New Thought, or Practical Christianity. Yes, it is a bit glib, and in no way is meant to blame anyone for having IBS.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ibs is killing me! for the love of god, its NOT killing you, stop whining and get a grip man! YOU DONT HAVE CANCER.... spare a thought for those that do, you DONT know how bloody lucky you are..to the moderators im pig sick of this person continually moaning about petty things...


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Closing thread so that we can move on.Jeff


----------

